# Martial Arts Demonstration Video



## Kwiter (Dec 15, 2006)

Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone, been a while since I visited, my girls took the summer off from training to go to Santo Domingo but been back at it since school started up again. Anyway I am now working on a video demonstrating Martial Arts and anyone wanting to see a preview please go to
http://one.revver.com/watch/120914
and have a look and rate it if you like it. The complete video should be in the 9-15 minute range, the preview is a bit over 1 minute.

Enjoy

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## still learning (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello, Your students are great!   Is your purpose of the videos is to preview you school (adverstisment)? 

Than I would change the background and leave the audience out. Just feature the demo student only and a quieter background.

If to share with the incoming students..this is fine.  Just my thoughts on this........Aloha


----------



## Kwiter (Dec 15, 2006)

I rushed it to get it out the full video is 10-15 minutes long depending on editing, I'm rotoscoping 2269 frames of a young lady doing a solo kata at the moment, I still have more Bo Staff videos and a video of Kama use and some acrobatics.

The students are NOT mine ;-) I'm about as close to being a Sensei as I am to being an Fighter Pilot ;-) My daughters attend the Dojo mentioned and the Sensei was kind enough to donate his time and his students time to preform for the local Grammer Schools Winter Festival AND donated some memberships for the PTA to raffle off for their fund raiser so I figured putting his Dojo contact info in would be nice, at the moment it does seem like a commercial as the actual video is so short and the text blathering on about Videography and Music is almost as long as the kids preforming. It's merely a rushed preview hopefully the full 10-15 minute video will be up in a few days so it looks much less like a recruitment video. 
I also gave Sensei Alex at Amerikick the LIVE Video for use inhouse just didn't feel comfortable posting the video to the net of the kids so came up with that Faux Rotoscoping look.

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------

